# 1900  columbia shaft drive cleaned up.



## redline1968 (Nov 3, 2012)

as cleaning the cresent wasnt enough i decited to clean the shaft drive also. it came out nice. there are no breaks on the gears. i have to say the screws were a bi-----ch but the came out. so here are some pics of the cleaned bike frame. the paint is glossy and there is rust but not as bad as i thought. the last is a old just found pic for comparison.


----------



## MrColumbia (Nov 4, 2012)

Nice job. Are you going to lace up some wheels for it?


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 4, 2012)

thanks, i will down the line.  im looking at these spokes and  trying to figure out how they were made. i think i figured it out.   i  will experiment with some methods first then test it on a set of rims.  it looks like a long  term process.


----------



## MrColumbia (Nov 5, 2012)

If you do figure out how to make the ball end spokes please let us know. I've heard you could use a regular spoke and cut the bent end off then TIG a ball on the end. I have not tried it to see if it would work.


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 5, 2012)

we'll see what happens later down the line.  i will have to sell this secret if i find it!


----------



## filmonger (Nov 5, 2012)

*Pics of my Model 65 might be assistance.....*

Here is some Pictures of mine for you to consider. I bought mine from Luxlow a few years ago. The Badge is incorrect though. I assume yours is a model 65 like mine made by Pope for Columbia. I am missing the two bolts that connect the shaft - and I see you have them both on yours. If you ever do take it apart - I would love photos and measurements of those bolts in order to have them machined. Oh - also the seat is also questionable as to it originality. I also might be able to help you with wooden rims fi you are interested.





redline1968 said:


> as cleaning the cresent wasnt enough i decited to clean the shaft drive also. it came out nice. there are no breaks on the gears. i have to say the screws were a bi-----ch but the came out. so here are some pics of the cleaned bike frame. the paint is glossy and there is rust but not as bad as i thought. the last is a old just found pic for comparison.


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 5, 2012)

wow........ too say the least!  killer bike...  well all i know on the seat is that it was with it forever so its fine with me for now.  sure i will take some close up pics and a few measurements for you and post it here later today. i can see why they get lost easly  alittle rust and  they are quite a pain to remove. it seems unique to that setup.   wood rims.. that would be awsome thanks mark.


----------



## Gary Mc (Nov 5, 2012)

filmonger said:


> Here is some Pictures of mine for you to consider. I bought mine from Luxlow a few years ago. The Badge is incorrect though. I assume yours is a model 65 like mine made by Pope for Columbia. I am missing the two bolts that connect the shaft - and I see you have them both on yours. If you ever do take it apart - I would love photos and measurements of those bolts in order to have them machined. Oh - also the seat is also questionable as to it originality. I also might be able to help you with wooden rims fi you are interested.




filmonger & redline, Can you tell me what Coaster Brakes are on these bikes from the brake arm?  Thanks. - Gary


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 5, 2012)

mine is a fixed shaft no brake. but on ebay completed auctions there is a photo of a new departure model b setup you should look at. its rare and cool.


----------



## Gary Mc (Nov 5, 2012)

redline1968 said:


> mine is a fixed shaft no brake. but on ebay completed auctions there is a photo of a new departure model b setup you should look at. its rare and cool.




Thanks on letting me know what was on your bike.  The 1900 Columbia catalog shows plunger brakes on your bike, no coaster as well.  I have looked at the one on ebay and posted the pics in post#73 of my Corbin & new departure hub thread.  It's not a model B as advertised though but is plenty cool. Pretty sure it was made somewhere between 1900-1903 pre-ND model A, probably sold as New Departure Bell Co product but actually made by P.&F. Corbin Co. I have not found it in any catalog or ad yet though to put more specific details on it.  Thanks. - Gary


----------



## olderthandirt (Nov 5, 2012)

*rear spoon or shovel brake*

i recently purchased an old Columbia shaft  drive which has a rear brake that rubs the bottom of the tire anyone have schematics or photos of the linkages? to this friction brake ?


----------



## Gary Mc (Nov 5, 2012)

olderthandirt said:


> i recently purchased an old Columbia shaft  drive which has a rear brake that rubs the bottom of the tire anyone have schematics or photos of the linkages? to this friction brake ?




1900 Columbia Catalog with pics is posted in my Gallery Albums.


----------



## filmonger (Nov 6, 2012)

*Coaster brake*

Hi Gary,

Mine has a Columbia Coaster Brake - with ball end spokes.....not sure if that is any help to you.




Gary Mc said:


> filmonger & redline, Can you tell me what Coaster Brakes are on these bikes from the brake arm?  Thanks. - Gary


----------



## olderthandirt (Nov 6, 2012)

*lucky dog*

you are a lucky dog to have coaster brakes i am totally red with envy .i have the pre coaster rear brake spoon which translates into look for a soft spot to crash you are going to need it .


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 6, 2012)

With the ball end spokes (unless you have a good, useable set) the Pope coaster brake is just a nice paperweight.


----------

